# Favorite smelling wood (or other material) to turn



## JasonM (Sep 13, 2010)

Doing a lot of prep work for projects this past weekend and it had me drilling and cutting a variety of woods.

I was working with some BOW and was reminded again how much I love working with that wood.  Not just the ease of working with it, but the smell is wonderful to me.  I'm also a big fan of the smell from working with Tulipwood.

I know there are probably a ton of other pleasantly fragrant woods out there I've never even heard of.  

What are some of your favorites?


----------



## hewunch (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW, eastern red cedar and coffee bean blanks


----------



## animefan (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the smell of BOW and camphor.


----------



## arioux (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW and Tulipwood


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW, of course.  But Paduak is also really good.  

Though it should be mentioned that we preferably shouldn't be able to answer this, as our lung protection should make sure that the wood/dust doesn't reach our nose...  But that's only in an ideal world.

Other than antler, most everything smells good to me....  Even acrylic...


----------



## Willee (Sep 13, 2010)

Cocobolo can have a smell something like cinnamon ...
but my favorite smelling wood has got to be ...

Tambootie


http://www.exoticwoodsusa.com/about_tambootie.htm


The smell that fills the shop when drilling or cutting that wood is awesome.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW and Padauk.


----------



## burgerman (Sep 13, 2010)

Mesquite. I think it has a cinnamon smell to it. And an all-time favorite, Spanish Cedar.


----------



## islandturner (Sep 13, 2010)

JasonM said:


> I know there are probably a ton of other pleasantly fragrant woods out there I've never even heard of. What are some of your favorites?


 
You'll never forget the scent of western yellow cedar once you've worked with it... As nice as my wife's fancy purfume...


----------



## snyiper (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW, Eastern red cedar for me as well.


----------



## mick (Sep 13, 2010)

1. BOW
2. Thuya Burl
3. Amboyna/Narra
4. Padauk


----------



## jskeen (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the smell of antler.  Smells like money!   

But, seriously folks... Olive wood is about the only thing I can think of that actually smells good that I've turned.  I hear about some of the others, but must have never gotten around to turning any.


----------



## Skye (Sep 13, 2010)

It's been a while since i've turned them but I want to say Pink Ivory had a nice smell to it.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 13, 2010)

There are indeed a few wood species that have a strong smell that are in most cases pleasurable to most people, I say this because not long ago I had a fellow that openly admitted that he totally hates the smell of Olive wood...!

There are 4 to which I work regularly with and I can never get enough of their smell, they are Olive wood, Macrocarpa, and Knotted pine (full of resin) and my #39 Australian Eucalyptus Peninsularis (oil producer).  The strongest of them all, of the 44 species I work with, is the dry Macrocarpa, just something else...!

Olive wood smells a lot stronger and better when is green and semi-dry, when very dry, most of the resins are gone, and so most of its smell...!

Cheers
George


----------



## dgscott (Sep 13, 2010)

Amboyna. Smells like an extraordinary Dominican cigar.
Doug


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 13, 2010)

Eastern Redcedar, BOW and Sassafras


----------



## monophoto (Sep 13, 2010)

Sassafrass


----------



## JasonM (Sep 13, 2010)

gotta ask - does Sassafrass smell like root beer?  =)~


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2010)

Bermuda cedar. Don't ask me how I got some.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 13, 2010)

JasonM said:


> gotta ask - does Sassafrass smell like root beer?  =)~




Yup


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 13, 2010)

I LOVE the way that Bloodwood smells... It sort of smells like a mixture of berries and citrus.

I've been using an Ivory altrnative that smells like Coconut when it gets cut...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

1. BOW
2. Narra/Amboyna burl


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW, Amboyna Burl, Camphor, Sassafras


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2010)

I will say this, wet hickory is the nastiest smelling stuff I have cut recently! Smelled like raw sewage.


----------



## Gagler (Sep 13, 2010)

Cedar from central Texas is my favorite, followed by BOW.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 13, 2010)

Coffee Bean, any type of cedar, pine, juniper, rosewood, tulipwood, olive, and most fruit woods.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zebrawood...smells like fresh zebra chit!  OK, I kid, I kid!

Sassafrass...minty smelling to me.
ERC....smells like moms HOPE chest.




Scott (garage still smells funny) B


----------



## Reece (Sep 13, 2010)

Huon Pine is my favourite, followed by (in no particular order) BOW, Amboyna/NG Rosewood, Camphor and Sandalwood


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 13, 2010)

-  Huon Pine
-  Amboyna Burl
-  Thuya Burl
-  Palo Santo
-  Jack Daniels-soaked White Oak


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 13, 2010)

Walnut, Cherry, Lignum Vitae, olive wood to name a few


----------



## David Keller (Sep 13, 2010)

Sandalwood has got to be my favorite...  I was lucky enough to have someone bring me a few pieces back from a trip to India...  Amazing smell, but very plain looking wood.

I like bocote...  It smells like pickles to me.

Amboyna and the rosewoods are nice as well.


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm super excited now!  I just bought some BOW blanks that I'm going to use on a set of pens for my parents.  I've never worked with it before, so now I have something to really look forward to.  I just turned my first lignum vitae blank and thought it smelled nice.  I was also surprised how nice it looked when I was done vs. what the blank looked like before turning.


----------



## Drcal (Sep 13, 2010)

A friend just brought me a suitcase full of wood from Peru.  There was a number of pieces of a  wood called ishpingo and I just turned it a few days ago.  It was wonderful smelling---very much like vanilla.

Carmen


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 13, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > Zebrawood...smells like fresh zebra chit! OK, I kid, I kid!
> ...


 

Wife walked out in the garage while I was turning it and wondered what I had done.  Guess she thought I had dropped a buscuit!



Scott (the smell was in my clothes for days) B


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2010)

One that has not been mentioned:

Mango.  Got to turn one piece last year---caused me to purchase several blanks---now, I just have to get it on the lathe, again!!


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 13, 2010)

Jack Daniels Whiskey Barrel! Oh and camphor.


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 13, 2010)

some of my favorites are padauk, and olive wood(sometimes), 



Some of the nasty ones are in no particular order, PR, Indian Rosewood, Zebrawood(i checked if my dogs got into my shop 1st time), just to name a few.


----------



## oneula (Sep 13, 2010)

sandalwood
cedar
norfolk pine


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 13, 2010)

Cocobolo and Paduak.  Although, Money always smells nice too....


----------



## Scratch (Sep 13, 2010)

animefan said:


> I love the smell of BOW and camphor.



Ditto


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine favorite shop scent used to be BOW. Now, it is PR. It doesn't smell as good as BOW, but I appreciate the free "buzz" .

When you think about it, Maker's Mark costs $40 a half gallon, PR costs $40 a GALLON. Same buzz, same headache, and you still get to sell the pen with PR


----------



## bitshird (Sep 13, 2010)

BOW, Maca wood (cinnamon smell) and coffee bean, also Camphor.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

bitshird said:


> BOW, Maca wood (cinnamon smell) and coffee bean, also Camphor.


 
My wife has to turn the coffe bean blanks. Just the smell makes me need to go "potty":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:... Maybe I should quit using the cheap coffee beans:biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Sep 13, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Mine favorite shop scent used to be BOW. Now, it is PR. It doesn't smell as good as BOW, but I appreciate the free "buzz" .
> 
> When you think about it, Maker's Mark costs $40 a half gallon, *PR costs $40 a GALLON.* Same buzz, same headache, and you still get to sell the pen with PR



Good grief...! that is really cheap, I pay twice that much for the same product and quantity, and I don't get any buzz...!:frown: I have to use chemical mask with PR...!:frown:


Cheers
George


----------



## jtdesigns (Sep 14, 2010)

amboyna burl for me.


----------



## Toni (Sep 14, 2010)

Huon Pine


----------



## MrPukaShell (Sep 14, 2010)

Sugi Pine
Milo


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 14, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhh  the sweet smelling aroma of tulip wood.....


----------



## wright_714 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing better than fresh walnut shavings.......


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 14, 2010)

I love carving apple wood. It of course smells like apples, which are not over bearing, just pleasant and calming.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 14, 2010)

BOW, coffee beans, camphor, cedar, and on rare occassion, pine


----------



## JohnU (Sep 14, 2010)

Paduak is my favorite.   Hard curly maple is nice when sanding too.


----------



## dplloyd (Sep 14, 2010)

I see some Amboyna fans out there. My wife loves the smell of the Amboyna Burl.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 14, 2010)

David Keller said:


> Sandalwood has got to be my favorite...  I was lucky enough to have someone bring me a few pieces back from a trip to India...  Amazing smell, but very plain looking wood.



Not so much the burl! :biggrin:

Sandalwood, cinnamon, camphor, sassafras, BOW.....all after PR of course! :tongue:


----------



## knowltoh (Sep 14, 2010)

Australian cypress


----------



## bad (Sep 14, 2010)

By far my favourite is roasted maple. To see how it is roasted follow this link:
http://www.mectorrefaction.com/
I have a supply of this stuff and the local hardwood store sells it. I've never turned sassafras, sandlewood, cinnamon or camphor. If anyone wants to trade for some roasted maple then please send me a pm.


----------



## micharms (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think anyone has listed lilac but it gets my vote.
Michael


----------



## David Keller (Sep 14, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Not so much the burl! :biggrin:
> 
> Sandalwood, cinnamon, camphor, sassafras, BOW.....all after PR of course! :tongue:



I checked the site, and I don't see any sandalwood burl.  I don't think it's nice to tease people.:frown:


----------



## greggas (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure which is my favorite but yellowheart smell like Ganja ( always have to run up and tell the kids not to inhale) most Trustone smells like bluberries, DI burl smell like crap, love olivewood, Black Locust burl smells like Pizza and coffee bean blanks prob are the fav for me


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 14, 2010)

spnemo said:


> Coffee Bean, any type of cedar, pine, juniper, rosewood, tulipwood, olive, and most fruit woods.



This plus padauk.


----------



## 10ACTony (Sep 15, 2010)

dplloyd said:


> I see some Amboyna fans out there. My wife loves the smell of the Amboyna Burl.



I'm with her on that.  It smells terrific.  If you left the wood well sanded but unfinished, do any of the woods keep their wscent?


----------



## 10ACTony (Sep 15, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> David Keller said:
> 
> 
> > Sandalwood has got to be my favorite...  I was lucky enough to have someone bring me a few pieces back from a trip to India...  Amazing smell, but very plain looking wood.
> ...



What's PR?


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 7, 2011)

West Indian Satinwood...its smell is a blend of coconut and vanilla...and Lignum Vitae.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Feb 7, 2011)

Bethlehem olive wood for sure 

And camphor burl


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 7, 2011)

Amboyna is one of my favorites.  Mike likes that one and the Olive burls (I don't like olives so do not care for those smells.)

Us.


----------



## knowltoh (Feb 7, 2011)

Australian Cypress


----------



## Tage (Feb 7, 2011)

I turned some peach the other night.....smelled great.
I like amboyna burl too.


----------



## OOPS (Feb 7, 2011)

Several of you mentioned Sandalwood.  One earlier listed Tambootie, which is also sometimes spelled Tamboti.  Regardless of the spelling, this is African Sandalwood.  Its my favorite to turn from a scent standpoint.  Merely drilling the blank can fill the shop with a pleasant aroma.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

Sassafras


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 7, 2011)

Having just smelled some Jack Daniels blanks - that may just be my new favorite smelling wood   :wink:

Linda


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Having just smelled some Jack Daniels blanks - that may just be my new favorite smelling wood :wink:
> 
> Linda


 
Don't "smell" and turn these at the same time...saftey issues come to mind.


----------



## texaswoodworker (Feb 8, 2011)

Woodturningz used to have a wood called cinnamon and that is exactly what it smelled like. Made the shop smell like a bakery.:biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad one other person pointed out the Bloodwood scent. My favorite so far. I haven't turned too many different materials yet, but Bloodwood is my all around favorite in almost all departments. I wish Purple Heart smelled that good when turning.


----------



## worknhard (Feb 8, 2011)

My favorite is Sandalwood... next Camphor.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 8, 2011)

Imbuya is interesting, a spicy camphor scent.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess no ones likes the "wet dog" aroma from turning zebrawood?


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 8, 2011)

Just about any cedar, but particularly spanish cedar here too


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkeithrussell said:


> I guess no ones likes the "wet dog" aroma from turning zebrawood?



I wouldn't have said 'wet dog' ...  dog something, for sure. But not
wet dog.
I love the smell of freshly made shellac. Camphor laurel. Most cedars.
The Band-Aid smell of amboyna. Kingwood and cocobolo make me
stuffy for 3-4 days after sanding, but I love them both. Eucalyptus
and lignum vitae are fresh and invigorating. NC lacquer smells like
banana oil to me. And let's not forget the lovely aroma of ozone after
you drop your screwdriver in the power supply and realize you forgot to
unplug something..


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> And let's not forget the lovely aroma of ozone after
> you drop your screwdriver in the power supply and realize you forgot to
> unplug something..



Charlie, surely you are talking about something a 'friend' did, not yourself!:wink:
Charles


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 8, 2011)

Bloodwood/African Blackwood (they are very similar to me...) would have been the top of my list a month or so ago, but I just turned some Bolivian Rosewood, and it just blew my nose off... I would consider just throwing a piece on the late and turning it all away just to fill the garage with that scent if I have to work out there for the day.... Sweet and spicy!! Now I need to see how I can finish the pen and keep it smelling like this...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 8, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > And let's not forget the lovely aroma of ozone after
> ...



Edited for clarification. :biggrin:


----------



## jtrusselle (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the smell of Amboyna Burl in the morning...  Northern Red Cedar is a close second.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 8, 2011)

My favorites are:

Afzelia
Amboyna
Lignum Vitae
Mesquite


----------



## turningfish (Feb 8, 2011)

*Favorite Smelling Wood*

Love the smell of camphor. I work part time with an arborist and the aroma of chipping birch can sometimes smell like birch beer soda. I loved that as a kid. We had a local soda bottler in town called Light rock that used to bottle it. Birch brings back memorys .
     Fish


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 10, 2011)

#1 Jack Daniel Barrel 
#2 tennessee red cedar


----------



## Slyotter (Feb 10, 2011)

*Favorite smelling wood*

Kingwood
Tulip wood


Both I really look forward to using for the smell. Though I use a sealed respirator now, I enjoy the residual smell in the shop after I have finished turning.:tongue:

Granted being stuck in Peru without access to access to a lathe, I would be greatful to work with burnt rotten wormwood at this point....:frown:


----------



## babyblues (Feb 10, 2011)

Eastern red cedar, Spanish cedar, amboyna burl, camphor and maple. My dad made toys for me and my brother out of maple and that smell always reminds me of that.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't say what my favorites are... I like all that smell pleasant..

my least favorite though are Marble wood... it smells like old gym socks to me.. and
Madagascar Ebony... smells like a wet cow barn/cow lot... 

Did a bowl blank last week of a wood I got at Woodcraft they had marked "Rainbow Poplar".... it was pretty wet and smell like a swamp bog... I've soaked it in DNA and am waiting to see if it dries enough to finish...


----------



## DMGill (Jul 17, 2011)

Mesquite - I grew up on south Texas mesquite BBQ! Turning it makes me hungry for brisket!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 17, 2011)

When it comes to wood, there's nothing more pleasant than Apple, but the best smelling blank is Chef Jeff Italy, acrylic with crushed red peppers and real oregano! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 17, 2011)

Cocobolo can smell like Cinnamon. Which is my all time favorite scent. but because it is not reliable it misses on being my favorite. Olive wood is nice to turn as well and ranks high on my list. But for a variety of reasons. reliable expectation of a great experience being one of many reasons why. Maple stand out as my favorite. It is extremely complicated as to why including memories it brings up. But maple stands out clearly as my number one fragrance while turning.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 17, 2011)

Tiete Rosewood, BOW Camphor and Eastern Red Cedar


----------



## Silver (Jul 17, 2011)

Cedar of Lebanon.
Laphroag whiskey barrel oak.. 

Eamonn


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 17, 2011)

lignum vitae


----------



## underdog (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never turned a lot of these woods you guys have mentioned, but I do like most any cedar, sassafrass, and camphor.

One I really like that no one else has mentioned is peach. It looks similar to, but even better than cherry, and it smells like peaches when turning it. Cherry can be quite acrid even though it looks nice and turns nice....

Peach has all that and a good smell.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Amboyna, camphor and BOW.


----------



## MSGMP (Jul 17, 2011)

Padauk, smells like chocolate to me. Bloodwood smells like lemons.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 18, 2011)

to me, padauk and bloodwood smell the same. Just goes to show how different
we can perceive things. (or just how many different woods share names!)


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2011)

What is BOW?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 18, 2011)

Bethlehem olive wood . All olive smells the same , regardless of origin .


----------



## Grizz (Jul 18, 2011)

Sassafras


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 19, 2011)

Mescalbean is my favorite smelling wood to turn.


----------



## shortcast (Jul 19, 2011)

Lignum vitea and tulip wood. I thought I detected nutmeg when I cut the lignum vitea on the saw and it smelled just like egg nog when I turned it. Most pleasant indeed!

Least pleasant has to be the zebra wood. Someone already mention that it smelled like zebra dung. At best it puts me to mind of a wet horse's arse! DAMHIKT:redface:


----------

